# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Libros Cartomagia en Venta.

## serxu

Me despido de la magia totalmente, y por eso pongo en venta mis últimos libros y juegos. Estarán mejor en manos con ilusión por aprender que cogiendo polvo en mi estantería:

LIBROS:

Cinco Puntos Magicos (Tamariz)..................... 20€    Precio Tienda: 35€


JUEGOS:


Vendo todo tipo de juegos de cartas y monedas, pasate por este link------>   http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=25711

----------


## pK90

tienes un mp  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

serxu y eso :Confused:  como que dejas la magia?? si no es mucho preguntar claro... recuerdo tus participaciones en el foro, y me sorprende.

De todas formas espero que sea para bien todo esto...

----------


## serxu

Pues dejo la magia la verdad por la falta de tiempo, hace ya demasiado que no toco una baraja, ya que estoy muy liado (no me quejo la verdad).
Me entristece porque ha sido mi afición durante los últimos años. Espero que con el tiempo pueda volver a retomarla con la misma ilusión con la que empecé.

Como va todo? Gracias por tu interés!

Un saludo

----------


## serxu

Mensaje Privado Contestado a pk90

----------


## mayico

Pues bueno, espero que retomes la magia, que si... ya verás como la retomas mas adelante jejeje es como los fumadores, lo dejan pero... en las bodas... comuniones.. jejejeje

Pues me va todo bien, o eso creo jeje, un fuerte abrazo y hasta la próxima.

----------


## serxu

Reservados los siguientes libros:

Cartomagia Facil (Alfredo Florensa)
Joyas de Cartomagia (Alfredo Florensa)
Cartomagia II (P.W. Ciuró)
Esto es Magia (Moliné)
Falso Pulgar (Gran Henry)


Los demás siguen a la venta! Un saludo

----------


## rofman

Me interesan los light de Giobbi. Si todavía los tienes, ¡¡¡mandame un privado y quedamos!!!

----------


## serxu

Mensaje privado enviado!! Espero contestaciones!!

----------


## serxu

Actualizado con los libros que aún tengo en venta. A falta de confirmación están reservados:

Triología Light de Giobbi

Cartomagia improvisada aldo colombini


Un saludo

----------


## rofman

> Mensaje privado enviado!! Espero contestaciones!!


Mensaje contestado!!!!

va a ser facil el negociete jejej

----------


## serxu

Libros ya envidados.
Actualizado el post con los libros que están todavía en venta y con NUEVOS JUEGOS DE MONEDAS Y CARTAS!

Un saludo!

----------


## rofman

Por favor avisame cuando recibas el dinero ;-)

----------


## rofman

o que pena de crisis que si no los :

Euro Scotch and Soda (Tango Magic) y Wow!! de Katsuya Masuda serian mios :(


pero estaré alerta por si no los vendes!!!!

----------


## serxu

Confío en que me llegará mañana.
Aprovechando que tenía que hacer un envío hoy, he enviado también tus libros por MRW. Te llegará mañana antes de las 19:00.

----------


## rofman

> Confío en que me llegará mañana.
> Aprovechando que tenía que hacer un envío hoy, he enviado también tus libros por MRW. Te llegará mañana antes de las 19:00.


Muchas gracias por la confianza!!!!

tal y como te comenté hoy me han retirado el dinero, ya me lo avisaban que la transferencia seria efectiva hoy dia 19.

----------


## rofman

ya tengo los libros en casa muchas gracias por todo!!!!!


espero que hayas recibido el dinero!!!!

----------


## diverland

Transferencia Realizada!!

----------


## serxu

Envío realizado! Pásate por aquí cuando te haya llegado! Un saludo

----------


## diverland

Por supuesto Serxu, te aviso en cuanto lo reciba.

Un Saludo

----------


## pK90

Serxu, Ya tengo los libros en casa! Gracias por todo. Como siempre un placer hacer negocios contigo. Eficiciencia y rapidez. saludos!

----------


## diverland

Recibido el Libro, perfectisimo estado y super rapido el envio.
Un 10 y seguro volvere a hacer negocios contigo.

Un Saludo :Wink1:

----------


## serxu

Me alegro que ya los estéis disfrutando. Espero que los aprovechéis bien! Por cierto el libro de Ascanio queda reservado para Diverlidand.

Un saludo!

----------


## diverland

Transferencia Realizada por La Magia de Ascanio!!

----------


## serxu

> Transferencia Realizada por La Magia de Ascanio!!


Pedido enviado esta mañana!! Que lo disfrutes!!

----------


## diverland

Libro recibido, practicamente nuevo y super rapido como siempre.
100&#37; confianza para compras con Serxu.

----------


## serxu

Nuevos Precios

----------


## AngelSN

Tienes un mp.

----------


## serxu

EDITADO EL PRIMER POST:

He puesto el precio de todo el lote, una oferta realmente buena.

----------

